# Suns sign 2nd rd pick Gani Lawal to three-year deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> There were no guarantees for Gani Lawal as a second-round draft choice of the Suns in June, or as an NBA Summer League player in July.
> 
> August opened with a big guarantee for Lawal. On Sunday he signed a three-year contract with the Suns, who made his rookie season's minimum salary of $473,604 fully guaranteed in order to keep his rights with partial guarantees in the next two seasons. NBA teams are required to sign only first-round draft picks to guaranteed deals.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2010/08/01/20100801phoenix-suns-sign-gani-lawal.html


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hhhmm, Don't know much about Lawal. I've only seen highlights which obviously is a bit misleading. From what I can tell he's a full energy guy and if given the minutes I can see him being just like Lou. Stats in summer league are nice, which Clark would of been putting that up though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He may be the steal of the draft.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

That's insanely premature. He has potential but so does just about every player coming out of the draft. Gonna take a LOT of work for him to amount to anything. Especially considering he probably won't get much PT on our team.

Though the more I look into him and read about him, he looks to be a great bench player for our mob.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I can see why they did this. The guy was a huge steal in the draft. He's very athletic and actually put up better numbers than his college teammate Derrick Favors (who went #3 overall). It's better than anything else out there for the end of the bench. Although if there are injuries or if Warrick struggles, I wouldn't be shocked to see him get some minutes and play relatively well. His athleticism is a perfect match for this style of offense.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's really raw


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Overpaid


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lawal is going to be a 10 year NBA player. Paying him the minimum for 3 years is a great deal. Better than paying someone like Wes Johnson 3.5 million per, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Overpaid


He's getting near the minimum.



l0st1 said:


> That's insanely premature. He has potential but so does just about every player coming out of the draft. Gonna take a LOT of work for him to amount to anything. Especially considering he probably won't get much PT on our team.
> 
> Though the more I look into him and read about him, he looks to be a great bench player for our mob.


I think he has as much upside as Favors. To get him in the second round is a steal.


----------

